# Seeking Plow Drivers in Chicago Area



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Company in Chicago is seeking experienced snow plow and salter Drivers for 2017/18 season. Possible year round full time work in other division for the right person/persons. We service zero tolerance and 1" properties so we go out early and also presalt most of our properties. Great pay weekly.

Also hiring bobcat operators,

For more information email [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Where are the properties?

Chicagoland is a very large area


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

All commercial properties. Hospitals, banks, nursing homes, shopping centers , etc. we have property’s primarily in chicago and direct surrounding suburbs but have sites as far as Dekalb, Ottawa, Matteson, Olympia Fields, Northbrook. 

Text for additional info 312-647-2000


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Company name please?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> Company name please?


I'm guessing that's it in his email address.


----------

